# Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Box



## Dreiundzwoanzig (25. März 2013)

Hey Leute, möchte mir im Handel die Komplette Box kaufen. Quasi qo alle Filme von den beiden Enthalten sind! Nun hab ich auf Amazon immer wieder gelesen, das viele Version geschnitten wurden und die DVD´s Ruckeln, Hängen bleiben wegen der Schlechte Qualität. Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche BOX und wo man sich die am besten Uncut und in Deutsch kaufen kann? Danke!


----------



## Shaxul (26. März 2013)

Eine Box mit ALLEN Filmen gibt es meines Wissens nicht, da könnte man sich ja gleich eine neues DVD-Regal dazubestellen. Denke aber, du meinst nur die Klamotten, in denen beide Schauspieler gleichzeitig spielen, oder? Also grötenteils die typischen Buddy-Komödien. Und ja, geschnitten sind in dem Sinne einige Streifen, allerdings wurde die Synchro dann ja auch immer dementsprechend angepasst. Soll heißen: Im Grunde kennt und will man die Filme ja so, wie man sie mit deutscher Synchro aus dem TV kennt (geht zumindest mir so). Außerdem habe ich im deutschsprachigen Raum auch noch nie einen Release gesehen, der die Original-Synchro hat, was ich aber ebenfalls verschmerzen kann. Die deutsche Synchro von Danneberg und Hess hat die beiden Italiener ja letztendlich hierzulande erst zum Kult werden lassen.

Also ich habe mir nach und nach die Box der EMS (Den Vertrieb gibt's ja leider nicht mehr) Release zusammengekauft, das wäre die hier: Link 
Und dazu dann noch eine kleinere Box mit älteren und teils etwas obskureren Streifen und Western: amazon

Eigentlich essentiell sind ja erstmal die Filme von "Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels" (1970) bis "Die Miami Cops" (1985) - so als grobe Einschätzung.
Da findest du bei amazon ja einige Boxen zu, denke da kannst auch anfangs mal nicht viel falsch machen.

edit: Hab jetzt auch bei amazon die Box gefunden, wo von Rucklern gesprochen wird. Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da ich die nicht habe. Meine DVDs von 3L und E-M-S laufen alle wunderbar. Auf einigen Western ist zwar auch ganz selten mal ein Sprung von deutsch auf OV (italienisch) zu hören, aber das stört eigentlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## ayanamiie (26. März 2013)

das problem is ja ein film vor 25jahren wird niemals die qualität von 2013 haben da kannste bluerays whatever kaufen die qualität is wie sie is gibt leichte überarbeitungen zb um rauschen wegzumachen aber das wars.

Eine komplet komplett box gibt es nicht gibt aber einige bundles wo halt vieles zusammen ist.

Das sprachenwechseln liegt daran das es cut und uncut scenen sind die wieder zusammen gefügt wurden das darfst also nich wirklich als mangel nehmen das mit den rucklern is glaub pfusch da muste echt vorher rezesionen lesen aber auch so du hast 14tage rückgaberecht bei amazon is ja ein onlinekauf dann kannste das ohne probleme zurückgeben


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. März 2013)

Danke Leute! Werde mir nun die 10er Box Kaufen!


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2013)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> das problem is ja ein film vor 25jahren wird niemals die qualität von 2013 haben da kannste bluerays whatever kaufen die qualität is wie sie is gibt leichte überarbeitungen zb um rauschen wegzumachen aber das wars.



Keine BD-Qualität, ja, aber vergleiche mal die DVD-Version von Nobody mit dem, was im TV noch ausgestrahlt wird. Epische Überarbeitung.


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2013)

Also bei der Plattfuss box gibts halt einmal die fsk12 und einmal die uncut - die uncut hat 30 min mehr material

und bei den 2 nobody filmen musste drauf achten welche version du erwischen tuest die restaurierte variante von 2005 da sind die bordell szenen drinne aber das ende ist hier durch nen mastering fehler nicht da 

und bei den boxen aufpassen gibt x fassungen aber die du suchen tuest ist die ems box mit

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio
- Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd
- Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels
- Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja
- Zwei Asse trumpfen auf
- Zwei bärenstarke Typen
- Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle
- Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen
Zwei außer Rand und Band

oder wenn du genug geld hast kaufste jeden der filme nochmal neu in seiner restaurierten fassung


Dann gibt es noch halt die klassiker wo die nicht zusammen arbeiten

wie

renegade / hill
buddy haut den lukas / spencer
Alladin / spencer
mr billion / hill
verflucht, verdammt und hallejulia / hill
der supercop / hill
lucky luke die serie / hill
keiner haut die don camillo 
joe der galgenvogel / hill (alter film keine komödie)
gott vergibt, django nie / hill (alter film keine komödie)
2 missionare / spencer & hill
die troublemaker / spencer&hill
virtual weapon / hill


----------



## Xidish (27. März 2013)

Wenn man Sammler von Filmen der beiden ist,  muß man so einige €uronen einplanen.
Das, was hier genannt wurde ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisberges.



Wynn schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch halt die klassiker wo die nicht zusammen arbeiten
> wie
> 2 missionare
> gott vergibt, django nie / hill (alter film keine komödie)
> die troublemaker


In den Filmen spielen aber beide mit. 
Und Joe der Galgenvogel ist nur ein weiterer deutscher Titel einer Wiederaufführung.
Original hieß er übersetzt ... Django und die Bande der Gehenkten.
Gab scheinbar so einige Django Filme mit denen.

greetz


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (27. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also bei der Plattfuss box gibts halt einmal die fsk12 und einmal die uncut - die uncut hat 30 min mehr material
> 
> und bei den 2 nobody filmen musste drauf achten welche version du erwischen tuest die restaurierte variante von 2005 da sind die bordell szenen drinne aber das ende ist hier durch nen mastering fehler nicht da
> 
> ...



Danke für die Mühe! Würdest du mir noch Links zu den Richtigen beiden Box Versionen Posten? Nicht das ich dann die Falschen bestelle ;(. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

www.amazon.de/Bud-Spencer-Plattfußbox-Remastered-Version/dp/B008ZKAQB0

wobei plattfuss in afrika es bei uns noch nicht uncut geschafft hat laut schnittberichte


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> renegade / hill



einer der besten filme überhaupt.
nanana naaa na na naaaaaaaa call me the breeze!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> www.amazon.de/Bud-Spencer-Plattfußbox-Remastered-Version/dp/B008ZKAQB0
> 
> wobei plattfuss in afrika es bei uns noch nicht uncut geschafft hat laut schnittberichte



Danke!


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

bud spencer is echt kult. müsst ich auch mal wieder alles durchschauen


----------

